# Curso Amazon FBA de Paco González



## Frazier (11 Sep 2020)

Me están saliendo muchos anuncios en Youtube del curso de Amazon FBA de Paco González (Libertad Virtual). Como no me fío de estos gurus que aparecen ahora como churros, he estado viendo algunos de los videos en su canal, y la verdad es que hay mucha información buena. Eso no significa que luego su curso sea mejor o peor. Lo curioso es que las pocas opiniones o reviews que he encontrado son positivas, y de momento no hay negativas (como otros "gurus" que se pueden leer en este mismo foro). ¿Alguien conoce su canal en Youtube? ¿Ha hecho el curso o sabe de alguien que lo ha hecho?


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Sep 2020)

¿Este que Frasier es?


----------



## El Disidente (11 Sep 2020)

Las reviews son pocas y positivas porque las confecciona él mismo.

Igual que hacia Roberto Gamboa al principio, pero ahora ya no puede hacer frente ante la avalancha de todos los que se sienten estafados.

En resumen: todos vendehumos.


----------



## Frazier (11 Sep 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Este que Frasier es?



Que obsesión... NO soy ese FraSier al que parece que todo el mundo odia.



El Disidente dijo:


> Las reviews son pocas y positivas porque las confecciona él mismo.
> 
> Igual que hacia Roberto Gamboa al principio, pero ahora ya no puede hacer frente ante la avalancha de todos los que se sienten estafados.
> 
> En resumen: todos vendehumos.



Puede que sea así, pero la realidad es que los videos de su canal son bastante instructivos. Lo que si me rechina un poco es lo típico de las entrevistas a sus alumnos, donde obviamente ganan pastizales gracias al curso. Creo que eso es puro marketing de manual. Sin embargo, si veo que su canal aporta valor, porque muchas preguntas que tenía pendientes de averiguar, las explica directamente en sus videos. Si es un vende-humos, lo sabe dismular bastante bien. No le veo nada comparable con Roberto Gamboa, el cual ya se le ve el plumero desde el primero video, algunos de los cuales son irrisorios de lo cutres que son...


----------



## Mr. Nini (11 Sep 2020)

Frasier hijo de puta aun no te has muerto o que?


----------



## mave_victor (11 Sep 2020)

Es humo.

Si necesitas hacer un curso para vender en Amazon, te vas a estrellar con curso o sin el. 

PD: apúntate a mi curso de poner lavadoras para optimizar el rendimiento. Como extra te regalo el curso de pasar el aspiradora.


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Sep 2020)

Frazier dijo:


> Que obsesión... NO soy ese FraSier al que parece que todo el mundo odia.





Mr. Nini dijo:


> rasier hijo de puta aun no te has muerto o que?




Ultimamente Frasier esta muy desprestigiado. Queremos mas a Niles


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (11 Sep 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Este que Frasier es?



Tiene pinta de Niles Crane y todo apunta a que lo van a desplumar como a un pollo.


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Sep 2020)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Tiene pinta de Niles Crane y todo apunta a que lo van a desplumar como a un pollo.


----------



## Frazier (11 Sep 2020)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Tiene pinta de Niles Crane y todo apunta a que lo van a desplumar como a un pollo.



Tranquilo, que tengo camino recorrido y precisamente por eso quería saber si alguien sabía algo del "guru" ese. No está la cosa para soltar casi mil euros en un curso, sobre todo con tanta información gratuita como hay en otras partes. Aparte de que muchos de esos cursos acaban en algún servidor descargable mediante un torrent. Lo que si me ha resultado curioso es que todo el mundo pregunta por un tal Frasier con "s" y me da la impresión que no se le aprecia mucho.


----------



## brent (11 Sep 2020)

Paco de mierda


----------



## brent (11 Sep 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Ultimamente Frasier esta muy desprestigiado. Queremos mas a Niles
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 428307



Estos dibujos de que son?


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Sep 2020)

brent dijo:


> Estos dibujos de que son?



Comic


----------



## reydmus (14 Sep 2020)

Frazier dijo:


> Me están saliendo muchos anuncios en Youtube del curso de Amazon FBA de Paco González (Libertad Virtual). Como no me fío de estos gurus que aparecen ahora como churros, he estado viendo algunos de los videos en su canal, y la verdad es que hay mucha información buena. Eso no significa que luego su curso sea mejor o peor. Lo curioso es que las pocas opiniones o reviews que he encontrado son positivas, y de momento no hay negativas (como otros "gurus" que se pueden leer en este mismo foro). ¿Alguien conoce su canal en Youtube? ¿Ha hecho el curso o sabe de alguien que lo ha hecho?



Yo tengo el curso ese.


----------



## Frazier (18 Sep 2020)

reydmus dijo:


> Yo tengo el curso ese.



Se me había pasado tu comentario. Cuéntanos la experiencia y si merece la pena como curso. Es básicamente lo que estaba preguntando en este hilo. Danos detalles sobre cada módulo y lo que has visto tanto bueno como malo sobre el curso.


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (18 Sep 2020)

Si tu mismo dices que estas resolviendo dudas a partir de videos de Youtube.

Estoy seguro que la información de ese curso esta completamente libre online, solo hay que buscarla.

Es más, la mayoria de información de todo esta ya online, simplemente es localizar el video o el libro donde encontrarlo.


----------



## Frazier (18 Sep 2020)

AsdrubalBarca dijo:


> Si tu mismo dices que estas resolviendo dudas a partir de videos de Youtube.
> 
> Estoy seguro que la información de ese curso esta completamente libre online, solo hay que buscarla.
> 
> Es más, la mayoria de información de todo esta ya online, simplemente es localizar el video o el libro donde encontrarlo.



Si, pero siempre es importante encontrar opiniones que sean lo más fiables posible. Ya sabemos que en el marketing online una de las fases es hacer videos con "alumnos" del curso para contar todo lo que han ganado y lo bueno que es dicho curso. Este tipo de videos de motivación los suelo coger con pinzas, y no digo que muchos sean verdad. Por eso en los foros sueles encontrar opiniones y reviews más cercanos a la realidad, ya sean para bien o para mal. Hasta el momento mi opinión sobre el canal de Paco Gonzalez en buena, porque aporta mucha información sin tener que comprar ningún curso. Eso no quita que me haya interesado sobre como es el curso por dentro si alguien lo ha hecho. Esa es principalmente la duda que tenía, y por lo que abrí este hilo.


----------



## Pimlico (15 Nov 2022)

Hago up, estoy pensando comprar el curso.

Alguien lo ha hecho?


----------



## jkaza (15 Nov 2022)

Curso de paco de Paco González para disimular que te quedan 4 pelos


----------



## Frazier (15 Nov 2022)

Pimlico dijo:


> Hago up, estoy pensando comprar el curso.
> 
> Alguien lo ha hecho?



Anda rulando por ahí una copia del curso pero no está actualizada. Yo estoy liado con otros temas y no me ha dado tiempo a echarle un vistazo. De todos modos, viendo los videos del canal ya te puedes hacer una idea de como funciona todo. El tema de pagar el curso es sobre todo para tener acceso al Discord y las actualizaciones.


----------

